# More Phrags.



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2018)

That, not Pearcei x Memorial Dick Clements. 
Phrag Saint Ouen flavum x andreettae



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2018)

Are these up for bid or showing off your lovely blooms?


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2018)

Not showing off; sharing for informational purposes. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom499 (May 2, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## Don I (May 4, 2018)

Nice red.
Don


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 5, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## eaborne (May 11, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Gilda (May 11, 2018)

Nice Eric ! Your collection has sure grown from your stovetop oke: Have you posted pics of your growing area now ?


----------



## Gilda (May 11, 2018)

Nice Eric ! Your collection has sure grown from your stovetop oke: Have you posted pics of your growing area now ?


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2018)

No, not in a while. A lot of plants are starting to take off, increased airflow, moisture, and improved lighting, and its getting a little crowded here with over 200 Phrags!


----------



## Gilda (May 11, 2018)

NYEric said:


> No, not in a while. A lot of plants are starting to take off, increased airflow, moisture, and improved lighting, and its getting a little crowded here with over 200 Phrags!


WOW.. for sure need a picture !


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2018)

Franz Glanz flavum, Golden Eagle, & Cardinale x (Lutz Rollke x Cleola)




Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2018)

Hopefully, a better photo.


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2018)

I double checked. That is Phrag Olaf Gruss, not Franz Glanz. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (May 12, 2018)

Lots in bloom there!


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2018)

The Cardinale x (Lutz Rollke x Cleola) again.


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverwhisp (May 31, 2018)

Really lovely, Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2018)

Phrag. Hanne Popow flavum from Orchids Limited. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 8, 2018)

NYEric said:


> its getting a little crowded here with over 200 Phrags!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2018)

I don't mind having so mny, but in a few years when a lot more mature... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2018)

Mem. Dick Clements again. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Jun 12, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 14, 2018)

Great flowers! Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2018)

The tag says dalessandroi. The bloom is surprisingly large!! I hope I can cross this with besseae 'chiguinda'.



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2018)

Better photo. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice. Where from?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2018)

Chicago Chad 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2018)

Update 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

